# Looking for Razr Battery



## spencettu (Jul 15, 2011)

If anyone has a phone that's broken let me know. I need to buy an original battery for the RAZR. Motorola part EB20. I bought a RAZR on ebay and I the person screwed the battery up when taking it apart. I'm just getting the battery symbol on the screen. Message me if you want to sell your old battery. Thanks.


----------



## theycallmerayj (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a razr battery. How much are you looking to pay?


----------



## theycallmerayj (Jul 27, 2012)

I checked ebay and a cell phone part site and they are going for about 45-50. So I'll sell you mine for 45.


----------

